#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  zoek praktiserende zuster 38-43

## Ryan40

salaam alykoum warahmato allah wabarakot

Beste zusters ,
ik ben een praktiserende man 45jaar oud,alhamdolillah gezond
ik wil een praktiserende zuster trouwen rond 40 met of zonder kinderen
via de moskee in belgie,waar kan ik terecht
ik weet dat veel zusters liever via de moskee willen trouwen
walaikom salaam,

----------


## samiralady2013

Salaam,
Wil je wat meer vertellen over jezelf?
Waarom wil je via moskee trouwen 
Niet bij de consulaat een trouw acte zijn daar redenen voor?

----------


## Ryan40

Walaikom salam.
3aid moubarek stuur mij een pm

----------

